# Anybody know the going rate of a farm lease on land?



## MidwestAddiction (Sep 8, 2009)

Does anybody know the going rate for a farming lease of lets say 500 acres? It's in soybeans now what should be the amount per acre the farmer should pay to the owner?


----------



## davis211 (Sep 8, 2009)

Most land is going for $10+ per acre.


----------



## burkeco9 (Sep 8, 2009)

In burke it is around 30 - 40 dollars a acre for farming rights. If you have irrgation then it jumps way up. This is only for farmable acres.


----------



## Hammack (Sep 8, 2009)

davis211 said:


> Most land is going for $10+ per acre.



That won't touch farm rent.  It depends on the quality of the land.  Is it dry land or irrigated, and also depends greatly on the area it is in as well as what some sucker might be willing to pay for it.  Dry land in Southwest GA you can pretty much figure $50/ acre of actual plantable acres.  Irrigated can go as high as $200/acre or more.


----------



## cpowel10 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hammack said:


> That won't touch farm rent.  It depends on the quality of the land.  Is it dry land or irrigated, and also depends greatly on the area it is in as well as what some sucker might be willing to pay for it.  Dry land in Southwest GA you can pretty much figure $50/ acre of actual plantable acres.  Irrigated can go as high as $200/acre or more.



That's what I've seen around here.  

You've got to remember that hunting rights are cheap for recreation, the purpose of farming is to turn a profit so the price goes up considerably.  I've seen a lot of people complain about the farmer on their property, but many don't realize that the landowner makes WAY more off the farmer than they do off the hunter.


----------



## davis211 (Sep 9, 2009)

sorry guys, didn't grasp the farming point...


----------



## Luke0927 (Sep 10, 2009)

We lease a soybean/peanut farm for 11 an acre in Washington county.  400 Acres

edit Sorry thought you were talking about leasing it from the farmer.  

That same farmer leases some land for $18 and acre that he farms in Washington not irrigation


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Sep 10, 2009)

Have a family that ownes 3000 acres and have a great business/friendship/hunting relationship with them.  Have been there for 6 years and still at $10 an acre....


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Sep 10, 2009)

well I got about 400 acres that we would love to rent the farm rights on in merwether co.


----------



## MidwestAddiction (Sep 10, 2009)

thanks guys....I talked to a friend in washington that has a farm down there he said dry land going anywhere from 50-75 an acre and irrigated land going from 175 and up. Soybeans also at 9.20 a bushel and yielding around 32 bushels/acre. I have 500 acres available to hunt but the landowner is having issues with the farmer he's only paying them 3000 a year total for 500 acres I thought that was low considering what my family gets for farming lease in cordele.


----------



## Luke0927 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sounds like my farmer get a deal on the land they lease....Its in washington too just outside riddleville


----------



## Hammack (Sep 13, 2009)

Another thing to remember is that farmers pay ONLY for cultivatable land.  If the farm is 500 acres and there is only 100 acres that are in cultivation then the land owner is only gonna get paid farm rent on the 100 acres in 99% of the cases.

Also becareful when you start trying to figure crop prices.  Yeilds vary greatly on soil types, irrigated vs non irrigated and there is MASSIVE input costs associated with growing an actual crop.  It's not as simple as it seems.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Sep 16, 2009)

right but I have 400 acres of cultivatable land.  Wish someone would come up and offer me half that amount of money.  We could work out a deal


----------

